# Are they "Deer head" or deformed "Apple"?



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

These little girls look like deer heads to me,.. ok, everything about them screams DEER, even the way they hop about when they play! lol But, the little one I love, her head looks more apple-ish, but her snout is long like that of a deer head. I don't know what to make of them, besides too darn adorable! 


















I know that my Bailey is for sure an Apple head, I love his little apple head!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

are they still pups? they look like it, carrera looked like that when she was young then as she got older (shes just about to turn 1) she took on the full deer head look, same with chicco. the bigger one looks like it will for sure be a deer head, not sure about the small one, it may be in between- not 100% apple but not 100% deer head either


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, yeah they are babies... I will know the age in a day or two when I get their papers. My guess is 2-3 months, they are tiny! My thoughts are the same, the bigger one "Socks" is definitely a "deer head" but "Baby" is more apple-ish... mixed with deer. lol I love them both, I want them both! They LOVE giving kisses and being cuddled, they are both wrapped together in a blanket and sleeping on my chest at this very moment... ya just have to love warm snuggly sleeping puppies!!! My heart is all melty for these two! Bailey is out running errands with his daddy. Its just me and the pups, well, besides the cats. LOL


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

oh i love alone time, chicco is mr ants in his pants so normally quiet/alone time with him is not so quiet and snuggly, hes crazy and never stops, were hoping he will simmer down a little bit. i wonder if all boys are like that, because carrera was alot less calm even as a pup. 
when fostering, do you have to cover vet bills or does the rescue group?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Nope, I don't have to cover ANY costs associated with them! Its all covered by the rescue! Unfortunately, you have to go by what they say too... even if it means feeding them crap food. But, at least you get puppies to care for, for free! But... if you fall in love, hope that you can adopt them, I am not looking forward to letting these precious babies go.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I want to steal "Socks". She's too cute. I'd say deer, but who cares. She's CUTE.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

The one on the left is an apple head, notice her eyes are A LOT further apart. The one on the right will probably become a deer head, but nothing like my guy. He has a very elongated muzzle, and his eyes are quite close together. They are soo cute


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, the one on the left is the little sweetie I have my heart set on!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

They are cute; but, I just love Bailey's little apple head


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

If only we all had the means of time and money to just keep them all  
Darn this money!! lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Try to get a side profile shot of them. That's how you can really tell. Bailey is total apple. He has a strong L shape from between his eyes to the end of his nose. It's hard to tell without a profile shot. God they are cute, Kim. I'm in love.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I will try tomorrow, they are finally sleeping! They are really squirmy, but I might get them to hold still for half a second! LOL


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Haha I remember those days of trying to get good pictures when mine was a puppy!! The only good, non-blurry ones were when they were asleep! HAH I have lots of sleeping photos. 

Tritons ears would flop every time he was sleeping too, until he was 7 months old. I guess they got tired too


----------



## T2woman (Jul 31, 2009)

My breeder was so upset to the point of apologizing because she is a “Deer Head” she looked just like everyone else until about 3 months.. No one else in the litter or previous litters was. I personally love the way she looks I am so proud of her. She is so dainty and looks like a pincher when she gets protective… I didn’t even know there was such a thing, but now I know I love the faun like qualities.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Your baby is beautiful!  I am loving the "deer" look in them, they are so graceful and dainty!


----------

